# Comandos AT



## swimmercol (Mar 29, 2007)

hola amigos como estan!!!!!...espeor que bien..

veran, estoy desarrollando un proyecto de conectar un celular con un uControlador y controlar este..la verdad ya lo llevo bastante desarrollado, he logrado hacer una llamada con un uC = 80c51 pegado a un NOKIA 1100 y todo bajo la información dela internet y de este foro....

el problema o la situcaicon que se me presenta es que el protocolod eocmunicacion de los nokia es por emdiod e tramas, peor se que hay celulares que se comunciacon con comandos AT si no estoy mal, que son tambien las que usan los modems, si mal no esoty..jeje..

lo que necesito saber es que celulares utilizan este protocolo de comunicacion..si me pueden decir que celulares usan comando AT les garadeceria bastante..

muchas gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 30, 2007)

Aqui te consegui esto:
http://nds1.nokia.com/phones/files/guides/Nokia_AThelp.pdf
Lo mas probable es que cada celular que provea un enlace serial de datos
reconozca los comandos. Ahora, puedes usar google para lo que sea, 
siempre que sepas preguntar. Como el espejo de la bruja mala de Blanca
Nieves, google te da una respuesta como tu pregunta. Si preguntas 
"cell phone AT command" te dará miles de páginas vacuas. Pero si
preguntas "NOKIA 6235 AT commands"  te lleva al punto.
Ahora, muchos celulares tienen un paquete de desarrollo de programas
(SDK) provisto por el fabricante que puede ser descargado de forma 
gratuita. Con el puedes hacer programas que corran en tu celular y usen 
sus atributos. El detalle está en que la operadora telefónica te los habilite.

Saludos


----------



## tico (Abr 17, 2009)

jefe, estoy buscando los comandos AT del ericsson A1228C con la sugerencia que diste y nada. será que no los usa? será que me puedes ayudar? porfa.  gracias de antemano...............


----------



## SmartSys (Abr 18, 2010)

Checa esto quizas te sirva, son comandos AT para Sony Ericsson
http://smartsystemselectronics.com.mx/computacion/43-dispositivos-moviles/70-comandosat.html


----------



## orjazu (Jul 20, 2011)

no se si es tarde para decirle a swimmercol,pero hay un celular que resibe muy bien los comendos at,es el siemens A56 incluso sirve para enviar mensajes de texto,verificar el estadi de la bat,en fin controlar el todo el celular..........


----------

